

Ask HN: Do any of the 'Do Funky Stuff X – You don't need to code' work? - nns

Is this a healthy productive trend the industry is moving towards or is it time we stop these gimmicky claims....
======
iraldir
You mean like creating a website using Wix for instance? Well the answer is
always the same: They work as long as you do thing exactly as they intended
it. As soon as you want something a bit different, you will have to either
forget it or start to hack around it. But for instance for a barber shop, it
would be nonsense to pay a developer to create a website when they can just
use a premade solution and customize it a little bit. Now, if you want to do
something a bit more serious, you will definitely need to code.

